# HSBC Women's Champions Preview & Pairings



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

This week the LPGA moves to Singapore for the playing of the HSBC Women's Champions. 

This tournament was won in 2015 by Inbee Park, who held off the charging Lydia Ko for a two stroke victory. 


TONY'S LPGA REPORT: HSBC Women's Champions Preview & Pairings


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

The first round pairings have now been posted. 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: HSBC Women's Champions Preview & Pairings


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the leaders after round 1: 

1	Minjee Lee	-5	
2	Candie Kung	-5	
3	Suzann Pettersen	-4	
3	Lee-Anne Pace	-	
3	Mika Miyazato	-4	
3	Inbee Park	-4	

For more scores: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: HSBC Women's Champions Preview & Pairings


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the leaders after round 2: 

1	Ha-Na Jang	-8	F 
1	Mirim Lee	-8	F 
3	Pornanong Phatlum	-7	F 
3	Suzann Pettersen	-7	F 
5	Amy Yang	-6	F 
5	Gerina Piller	-6	F 
5	Shanshan Feng	-6	F 
5	Sun Ju Ahn	-6	F 

For more scores: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: HSBC Women's Champions Preview & Pairings


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the leaders after round 3: 

1	Ha-Na Jang	-12	
2	Pornanong Phatlum	-11	
3	Amy Yang	-10 
3	Mirim Lee	-10	
5	Ariya Jutanugarn	-8	
5	Brooke Mackenzie Henderson	-8	
5	Na Yeon Choi	-8	
5	Chella Choi	-8	
5	Stacy Lewis	-8	

For more scores: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: HSBC Women's Champions Preview & Pairings


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Final results: 

1	Ha-Na Jang	-19	
2	Pornanong Phatlum	-15	
3	Amy Yang	-11	
4	Candie Kung	-10	
4	Chella Choi	-10	
4	Na Yeon Choi	-10	
4	Ariya Jutanugarn	-10 

For more scores: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: HSBC Women's Champions Preview & Pairings


----------

